# Fall 2017 grape prices



## geek (Aug 17, 2017)

I inquired a distributor here in CT and got this quote for Cab Sauv and Merlot:

"We will have several options for both Merlot and Cab.
Here is what we have so far:

Cab Sauv
Suisun Valley: $72
Paso Robles: $69
Washington State: $74
Lodi: $47
Central Valley: $46

Merlot
Suisun Valley: $55
Paso Robles: $56
Washington State: $66
Lodi: $40
Central Valley: $40".


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 18, 2017)

Are the Suisun grapes from Lanza?


----------



## geek (Aug 18, 2017)

I didn't ask him but it would appear so, the Cab seems to be a bit high....for me at least.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 18, 2017)

Just to put it in reference with what it costs at the source, assuming this is for a lug (36 lbs of fruit). This pricing is for macro-bin quantities, commercial quality fruit, 2-4 tons per acre, picked into our bin, that we are actually paying cash for:

Lodi Chardonnay: $22
Sierra Tempernillo: $27
Amador Cav Sauv: $36


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 18, 2017)

geek said:


> I didn't ask him but it would appear so, the Cab seems to be a bit high....for me at least.



My source usually has 2 Cabs - one in the $55 range and another $70+


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 18, 2017)

NorCal said:


> Just to put it in reference with what it costs at the source, assuming this is for a lug (36 lbs of fruit). This pricing is for macro-bin quantities, commercial quality fruit, 2-4 tons per acre, picked into our bin, that we are actually paying cash for:
> 
> Lodi Chardonnay: $22
> Sierra Tempernillo: $27
> Amador Cav Sauv: $36





ten character minimum


----------



## balatonwine (Aug 20, 2017)

geek said:


> Merlot
> Suisun Valley: $55



To get a handle of the retail markup premium you might be paying, you can use data from the USDA which tracks prices each year:

https://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics_by_State/California/Publications/Grape_Crush/Prelim/

Last years prices can be found at:

https://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistic...ons/Grape_Crush/Prelim/2016/201602gcbtb08.pdf

(and you will need the district map to make sense of it: https://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics_by_State/California/Publications/Grape_Crush/Grape%20Crush%20Districts%20Map.pdf)

So, for example, Suisun Valley is almost entirely in Solano County, which is USDA District 5. Average price of Merlo was $1,340.60 per ton. If you are paying $55 for a lug (36 lbs), and if you then bought a ton at that price you would be paying $3,055 per ton. About a 130% difference from what the farmers were paid on average.


----------



## geek (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow, serious markup.
Thanks for the data info.


----------



## jgmann67 (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't think multiplying the by-the-lug price out to get a price-per-ton is a reasonable way to calculate it. Sure the math works, but that's like taking the per-can price of soda and multiplying by 24 to get the per case price to a consumer. You're paying for the convenience of the single serving in both instances. More volume - lower price. 

Does anyone know what it might cost to actually buy a ton of grapes from a supplier?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 20, 2017)

Seems that in general, my grapes are $0.50 to $1.00 per lug more than last year. Most look to be in the $0.50 camp.



jgmann67 said:


> Does anyone know what it might cost to actually buy a ton of grapes from a supplier?



I think @NorCal 's numbers were based on by-the-ton prices.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 20, 2017)

Guys, you do realize that the prices you see on the websites for grapes from suppliers on the East coast includes shipping all the way across the USA. The price @Norcal post are FOB the Vineyard in CA.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 20, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Guys, you do realize that the prices you see on the websites for grapes from suppliers on the East coast includes shipping all the way across the USA. The price @Norcal post are FOB the Vineyard in CA.



Of course. But I want Amazon Prime free 2 day shipping.


----------



## jgmann67 (Aug 20, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Of course. But I want Amazon Prime free 2 day shipping.




Me too!


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 20, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Guys, you do realize that the prices you see on the websites for grapes from suppliers on the East coast includes shipping all the way across the USA. The price @Norcal post are FOB the Vineyard in CA.



Yeah, and we also have to pay for all of that stuff that falls off the back of the truck in @JohnT 's neck of the woods.


----------



## balatonwine (Aug 20, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> You're paying for the convenience of the single serving in both instances. More volume - lower price.



I know. So all that, plus shipping across country and profits for the middlemen, was included when I wrote, and meant by, "retail markup premium".


----------



## NorCal (Aug 20, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Does anyone know what it might cost to actually buy a ton of grapes from a supplier?




My prices are what I will pull out of my wallet and hand the vineyard owner. Refrigerated transport and cold handling is the big hitter to get grapes to the east coast.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 20, 2017)

In 2015 (last time I got grapes from CA) The club in Denver who purchased the grapes directly from the vineyard owner charged $0.11 a pound for shipping from Lodi AVA to Denver (1200 miles). We filled up the better part of a semi trailer.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 20, 2017)

@ibglowin where did you get grapes from in 2016 or did you skip?

TXWineDuo


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 20, 2017)

I only made wine from my "Estate" Cold Hardy grapes in the back yard. My Father was very ill last Summer and I could not pre-order grapes and then not be around to pick them up. My Dad passed in mid August of last year.

The club in Denver lost their source for grapes that they had used for years when the vineyard owner up and sold the vineyard without any notice to the club really. The club was scrambling for grapes last Summer and they ended up purchasing grapes from all over Colorado. Grapes ripen at such a varied timetable in Colorado compared to Lodi, CA that I can't really drive up to Denver (12 hour round trip) every other weekend to haul back what comes in on any certain weekend so I will need to find a new source at some point or just be happy to work with my small amount I get from my Cold Hardy grapes in the back yard.





TXWineDuo said:


> @ibglowin where did you get grapes from in 2016 or did you skip?
> 
> TXWineDuo


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 21, 2017)

@ibglowin there's always Fresno, good excuse to see your kids and pick up grapes cheap. Colavita is saying mid September in the warehouse.
Mike


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 22, 2017)

@ibglowin only 5 1/2 hours South East to the Lubbock / Brownfield area for some Texas grapes!! Now if only our grape budget could magically grow so we could help bulk up on a purchase from these vineyards. 

TXWineDuo


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 22, 2017)

There was an interesting article in the San Antonio Express newspaper just a few days ago about the problems the vineyard managers are having in the panhandle area with overspray from the cotton growers in the area. Cotton is still king in that area and they don't seem to care much about wind drift. I suspect a few lawsuits (lost) will change that thinking pretty fast though.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 22, 2017)

The Bingham Family Vineyards is certified organic in peanuts and cotton but not the grapes he said it is too hard. He says they use similar organic practices and has mentioned about the overspray problems around Lubbock area. There is one vineyard in the area that has just under 1,000 acres, I bet they are trying to get something done too.

TXWineDuo


----------

